

Misstatement In Operative Report Not A Crime, Doctors' Group Tells Court - sunitm
http://www.sacbee.com/2013/01/15/5115847/misstatement-in-operative-report.html

======
sunitm
Sobering Thought: If you can go to jail for slightly misstating your procedure
on a operation notes 2 week after the fact, many Doctors will stop taking
Medicare Patients out of fear. This is the opposite effect of what the
Government should want Doctors to do!

New Technology needs to be introduced into the operating room to record
everything to the point where operative notes are deemed primitive.

~~~
sunitm
Here's a Doctor's angle on the story:
[http://surgerycenterofoklahoma.tumblr.com/post/40451068999/u...](http://surgerycenterofoklahoma.tumblr.com/post/40451068999/uncle-
sam-burns-wheelchair-ramp)

